# TTOC 6th Legendary Thames Valley Xmas Party - Wed 4th Dec



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Here are the details of this year's Legendary Christmas Party! I've selected a date that's nice and early, so that it hopefully shouldn't interfere with any other parties that you've got planned...

*Wednesday 04th December, 7:00 PM*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just ½ mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to meet some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road. [smiley=cheers.gif]

The Christmas menu is £26.95 per person for a three course dinner (you might need to fast for a couple of days to eat it all!) with after-dinner coffee and mince pies. [smiley=santa.gif]

I need to know your menu choices by 22nd November as this is when I have to confirm the table numbers, which will be strictly limited to 16.

*I'm not collecting deposits this year, but if any booking is cancelled with less than 48 hours notice, a cancellation charge of £10 per person will apply. *

*Menu*

Starters

A. Scandinavian Gradvalax Salmon with fresh lemon dill mayonnaise, soft roll, Cornish butter and fresh lemon.
B. Norfolk Turkey Teriyaki Skewers with Thai dipping sauce and mixed leaves.
C. Deep fried breaded Camembert Wedge served with sweet tomato chutney on a bed of mixed leaves.
D. Pan fried mixed Mushrooms in a garlic, white wine and cream cheese sauce served with a soft roll and Cornish butter.
E. Coriander Battered Chicken Breast Goujons with Thai dipping sauce and mixed leaves.
F. Crayfish Tail and Ocean Prawn Cocktail with Marie Rose dressing, soft roll, Cornish butter and fresh lemon.
G. English Stilton and Broccoli Cream Soup served with a soft roll and Cornish butter.

Mains

H. Roasted Crispy Half of Suffolk Duck with orange and sweet redcurrant gravy, served with Yorkshire pudding, rosemary Lyonnaise potatoes and winter vegetables.
I. Sizzling Turkey Breast Fajitas, warm soft flour tortillas, tomato and onion salsa, guacamole, mixed peppers, sour cream, grated Cheddar cheese and leaf salad.
J. Pan Seared Scottish Salmon Fillet topped with parsley Hollandaise sauce, butter Jersey new potatoes and winter vegetables.
K. Norfolk Turkey Escalope with a rich cranberry gravy, honey roasted chipolatas, Yorkshire pudding, Jersey new potatoes and winter vegetables.
L. Chargrilled 10oz Rump Steak with a rich green peppercorn and brandy cream sauce, chips, garlic butter field mushrooms, grilled tomato, onion rings and garden peas.
M. Pan fried Salmon, Dill and Spinach Fishcakes served with Jersey new potatoes, salad basket, dill mayonnaise and fresh lime
N. Sizzling King Prawns and Chicken Breast Cuts, garlic and fresh herb butter, white wine and lemon with sauté potatoes, tortilla salad basket and garlic mayonnaise.
O. Crumbed Quorn Schnitzel Fillet stuffed with garlic, herbs and butter with a creamy cheese, garlic and wild mushroom sauce, Lyonnaise potatoes and winter vegetables.

Desserts

P. Warm Chocolate and Fudge Rich Pudding Cake with Cornish vanilla pod ice cream.
Q. Chilled Berry Fruits Cocktail with Cornish vanilla pod ice cream.
R. White Chocolate and Cranberry Cheesecake with fresh Devon cream
S. Slow baked Citrus Tart with lime syrup and fresh Devon cream.
T. Organic Belgian Chocolate Cheesecake with Cornish vanilla pod ice cream.
U. Hot Victorian Christmas Pudding with brandy cream.
V. Exotic Chocolate Ice Creams with chocolate wafer and chocolate sauce.
W. A selection of Fine Cheeses served with biscuits, grapes and mixed leaf garnish.

*
Has that got your taste buds going? Add your name to the list, come along and join in the fun.  
*

phodge....................................C,I,P
Mr phodge................................C,K,U (with ice cream)
D6TTR....................................C,J,T
slineTT....................................D,H,T
WestcoTT.................................D,L(m/r),V
Mrs WestcoTT............................C,H,Q
Korry......................................A,L(w/d),W (with a few adjustments!)
TT02OOT.................................F,L(m/r),V
Mrs TT02OOT............................D,N,P
NaughTTy................................B,N,S
Lollypop..................................not eating
Gone Ape................................B,L(m/r),T
LouLou...................................F,L(m/r),Q
tim_s.....................................eating from normal menu


----------



## TT02OOT (Jan 2, 2009)

We'll be there, Paul & Nic.

Nic: D,N,P

Paul: F,L,V

Regards


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Paul, how do you want your steak cooked?

See you there!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Donna: C, J, T 
Elias, H, T


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Elias!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

B, N, S for me please


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cheers me dear!


----------



## TT02OOT (Jan 2, 2009)

Medium rare please.
Regards
Paul


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cheers matey!


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Hiya Penny

Annie C,H,Q

Paul D, L cooked medium rare. V


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Paul! Looking forward to seeing you both again.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai

I will make an appearance to say "HAI" but I wont be eating 

J
xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hai back to you Lollypop! It'll be great to meet you!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm on a strict protein diet between now and the end of Feb so I've limited myself to 1 xmas meal....have to still punish myself with cardio after that! but it will be great to meet some more people 

J
xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sounds intriguing! Are you training for something special?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'll aim to come. BLT please.

Seriously.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Great news! Just remember to let me have 48 hours notice if you can't make it. 

How would you like your steak cooked? :?:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

medium rare please Penny.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cool, posh bacon butty ordered! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

phodge said:


> Sounds intriguing! Are you training for something special?


lost 2 stone before my holiday and need to get to my target weight so i can move on to maximuscle and get hench lol

J
xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Wow! Well done on the weight loss so far, and good luck for the rest of the journey!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

phodge said:


> Wow! Well done on the weight loss so far, and good luck for the rest of the journey!


Thanks 

J
xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Just a reminder to everyone that I need your menu choices by Friday please!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Dust with a hint of air please 

J
xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Not a problem Lollypop! I might even throw in a free glass of tap water too! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

phodge said:


> Not a problem Lollypop! I might even throw in a free glass of tap water too! :wink: :lol:


ooooo council pop my favourite!

J
xx


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Hi Penny. Hopefully the rest of my engine will be back from the powder coaters tomorrow, otherwise I'll have to pull out. They've taken longer over it than they said. I'll let you know monday morning what the score is. Is the usual menu also on, just in case I have to pull out but then miraculously have a working car by wednesday?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

That's fine, and the normal menu will be on if miracles happen! 

You don't have to come in the TT though if its not ready. Any old banger will do, as long as you can get there... :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Single car family, we're not all posh like you lot :lol:

Hopefully see you wednesday.


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

I should be able to get along to this, but I guess I am too late to order from the set menu?

If not, I'd like to order C, J, T


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Confirming I'm still in. Parts are done, should have car running wednesday.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

tim_s said:


> I should be able to get along to this, but I guess I am too late to order from the set menu?
> 
> If not, I'd like to order C, J, T


Hi Tim, you're too late for the Christmas menu I'm afraid, but you are more than welcome to come and join us and eat from the normal menu. 



Gone Ape said:


> Confirming I'm still in. Parts are done, should have car running wednesday.


Great news! See you then!!


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

phodge said:


> tim_s said:
> 
> 
> > I should be able to get along to this, but I guess I am too late to order from the set menu?
> ...


No prob - I can live with that. See you all tomorrow


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

*looks around like a child* I won't know who anyone is ha ha


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We'll be the big crowd being rather noisy by the bar. [smiley=cheers.gif]

I'll probably be wearing a TTOC top as well.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

"Don't ever put baby in the corner" lol

I'll be the lost looking one with purple hair in a massive bun  lol

J
xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Lollypop86 said:


> "Don't ever put baby in the corner" lol
> 
> I'll be the lost looking one with purple hair in a massive bun  lol
> 
> ...


Damn, that's how I was going to wear mine..... I'll have to think if another style for tonight :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Looking forward to seeing you all tonight!! [smiley=santa.gif]

I hope you're all hungry - well, except Lollypop I guess! :lol:

I've had my party nails done today and I passed and exam I was worried about this morning, so I will be cel-e-brating!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Not looking good Penny. Have misfire, suspect coilpack. If I'm not there, Tim can have my dinner [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NaughTTy said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > "Don't ever put baby in the corner" lol
> ...


well sharings caring lol I've still got my tan from Egypt but I wont gloat that much

might however need someone to help me get my caps off as ive tried and failed lol

J
xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Gone Ape said:


> Not looking good Penny. Have misfire, suspect coilpack. If I'm not there, Tim can have my dinner [smiley=bomb.gif]


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

It lives!

I am very hungry, and very much in need of a beer. See you in about an hour. Hands off that BLT, Tim


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Woohoo!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Looking forward to seeing you all tonight!! [smiley=santa.gif]
> 
> I hope you're all hungry - well, except Lollypop I guess! :lol:
> 
> I've had my party nails done today and I passed and exam I was worried about this morning, so I will be cel-e-brating!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Congrats!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Going to be a tad late picked my friend up as she needs a pick me up after some shit news today and traffic in reading is rubbish!

J
Xx


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

It was great to meet everyone tonight - I really enjoyed it and look forward to seeing everyone again soon.

Have a great Christmas all!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

As the above! Apologies we didnt stay too long tho!

Atleast there are now a bunch of people who know that I am actually a *GIRL* 

J
xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks Penny for organising another brilliant Christmas do! Food , company, banter and giggles were excellent!! 

Good to meet Jess (who is definitely a girl!) and friend, and Tim. Always good to see new faces 

See some of you at Kneesworth next week and Hsppy Christmas to all those we won't see there


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

It was another really great night! Thanks to everyone who came along, it was great to get everyone back together again. 

Jess, Sharon and Tim - it was great to meet you all! I hope we'll see you all at the next one. 

It didn't feel like Christmas without the quiz though.... :? I'll have to put more effort in next year...

For those I won't see at Kneesworth next week - have a great Christmas and a happy and prosperous New Year!! [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Penny once again for organising another great dinner. It is nice to see new TTiers and I hope they will become regulars. There are more meets coming up this month around London. Let's meet there....


----------

